# Focal Elite K2 or Stereo Integrity mk4 for midbass???



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I have both of these and am trying to decide which one to install. Anyone used both? The SI units are gorgeous. I just received them from the Black Friday order. The Focal have great midrange but I haven't used them in a midbass application.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Never heard the SI's, but if you decide on the Focal's, I have a brand new set for sale for a great price:









SOLD/Pending: Focal Woofers (2-ohm)


Up for sale is one pair of Focal ES165KX2 Elite K2 Power Series Woofers, with their matching metal Grills. Brand never been powered or mounted. KEY FEATURES: 2-ohms, meaning MORE power available from your Amp! Play down very low: Per Focal website, down to 55hz Nominal Power: 120w / 240w Peaks...




www.diymobileaudio.com





_(Sorry for the shameless plug, but they are great 2 ohm mid-bass drivers...!)_


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

I've always liked stereo integrity subwoofers. There's another diyma thread comparing all the versions of the stereo Integrity mids, and everything so far seems favorable and this version looks to check all the boxes. Personally, I also have a set of the MKIV and m25 tweeters plus the carbon 3s waiting/dreaming for a new install.


----------

